# What do you think about  these cards?



## butterflygirl (Aug 27, 2007)

Please tell me what you think about these potential business cards! What can I do to make them better? Which is your fav?

Thanks so much in advance! I appreciate all feedback!

1.






2.





3.


----------



## glaston (Aug 27, 2007)

I would say #2.

It shows more diversification.

People want photos of a myriad of subjects, so showing a wider base like that is the way to go.

I would say that #3 should be avoided at all costs.
It's cliche, and would give some people the idea that you specialize in the same old girly nature stuff..
Not that there's anything wrong with girly nature stuff, but it might unintentionally narrow your potential customer base.
While #2 conveys the "precious moments" theme much more thoroughly.

B/W will also save you money in printing costs, and effectively conveys a more professional look which people will equate with your services.

It's true that the biz card only gives people contact info and interjects your presence to them.
But the look of your cards also establishes a small glimpse into what they will be getting if they choose to use your services.

I don't know what your current setup is like. As far as if you have a storefront for your services, or work out of your home.
But to go along with the B/W theme of the card, you might consider having a nice monochrome decor to your office or studio.


----------



## butterflygirl (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for the opinion! It's so nice to hear what other think - I was thinking the same thing about the butterfly, but it's nice to hear I was thinking right.  

I'm actually working out of my home right now - but hope to have a store front eventually. Just working my way up 

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 27, 2007)

I like the simplicity of the first one, but that one image isn't telling us much about the type of photography you do.  The second one does tell us about your photography...as long as it will be big enough to see the images.
I agree about the third, nothing wrong per say...but not great.

Also, you might want to avoid having your home address on your card...and especially on the internet.  Firstly, a potential thief sees photographer and thinks (rightly or wrongly) that you have several thousands of dollars worth of expensive gear that is small and easy to steal.  Secondly, this is the internet and a home address is seldom a good idea.

Also, you may not want to advertise (on your card at least) that you work from home.  Once you have a studio/store front...then an address would be more prudent.


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Aug 27, 2007)

> People want photos of a myriad of subjects, so showing a wider base like that is the way to go


 
Totally disagree.

If I am looking for a photographer to shoot portraits of my 2-year-old, I am not looking for photos on a myriad of subjects... I'm only looking for a photographer who can shoot great portraits.


----------



## butterflygirl (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Big Mike and Jim! Appreciate it! I was wondering about the whole address thing - might be a good idea not to do that  Plus it just clutters everything up


----------



## Greatwhite (Aug 27, 2007)

Am I the only one who thinks 'photo' cards are too busy?

In my thinking, no matter what the image, it pigeon holes you....

I am currently working on a card(s) for myself, and will have a minor graphic, otherwise, just the info...nice heavy stock paper, and premium raised ink, but basic white with a color splash of graphic and info.

One card will have a tag line of "Weddings-Portraits-Events"
The other will have a tag line of "Scenic-Landscape-Stock"

I will give them out per the target requirement......

or am I totally off base with simplicity?


----------



## Sarah5344 (Aug 27, 2007)

#2 I think will probably serve you best if you are marketing toward doing portraitures.  I really like #1 as well but I don't think it will serve you are well.  The butterfly is beautiful but again, if you are heading in the portrait direction I don't think this will be the best choice.  Good luck!

Sarah


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm going to say 2. I like the variety you get as long as they will be easy enough to see printed.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 28, 2007)

Greatwhite said:


> Am I the only one who thinks 'photo' cards are too busy?



Nope.  I'm of that opinion too.

In fact, I like the second one because it's the easiest to read.  The function of a business card is to provide your name and contact information... not advertise your services.

You don't have to think about this much.  How will most people GET your card?  You'll be handing it to them....  so they'll know how to reach you.  I certainly hope your prospective client will KNOW what you do at that point.

Maybe I'm way off on this, but I don't know where.

-Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree.  My business card is just plain white with black lettering.  "_my name_ Photography" with my phone number, e-mail and web site.  That's it.

I think back to the remake of Ocean's Eleven, with George Clooney.  His card was just his name, Danny Ocean, nothing else.  I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## neea (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree with the simplicity!

I've tried and tried again to design my cards and always found them too busy (mostly because i get carried away with 'cute' or 'neat' things i wanna add).

My next one will be very very simple.


----------



## butterflygirl (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I guess No. 2 it is! It was actually the first one I designed but then thought I'd try some others - guess I should always go with my gut feelings.


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 29, 2007)

I love the image of #1, but I have to agree with #2, purely because a majority of the population is becoming really anti-smoking.  But it's a beautiful image.


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Aug 30, 2007)

Butterflygirl....if you are still around, #1 works pretty well if you need a photo.  A bit dark overall.
I agree with the home address being removed, there are some goofy people out there.

Mine might be a little too simple for your purposes........
http://www.pbase.com/jpferguson/image/83456349

What part of Michigan?


----------



## AprilRamone (Aug 30, 2007)

Christie Photo said:


> Nope. I'm of that opinion too.
> 
> In fact, I like the second one because it's the easiest to read. The function of a business card is to provide your name and contact information... not advertise your services.
> 
> ...


 
I get what you guys are saying about cards that are too busy, but I find that having one simple and REALLY GOOD image on it has been a good thing for my business cards.  Usually when I give them to someone we have talked a bit about photography and then I hand them my card with this really cute picture of this adorable baby on it.  After they see that, they ALWAYS comment on the picture and sometimes even want to talk about that baby lol.  
I see it as a way to whet their appetite for viewing my website because in the end, that's what I really want them to do when they get my card (besides just calling me up and scheduling an appointment).  

That being said, I do agree that business cards are very little, and people don't like having to squint to read what's on it and having more than one image makes it busy and distracting.  

I think that the font chosen is important and it seems that many tend to go over the top with it (shadows, outlines etc...) and it can make it look outdated/cheesy or just plain annoying to look at.  

Just my .02 
-April


----------



## butterflygirl (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks all for the comments - sorry I haven't responded - I get so wrapped up in work and it takes me a while to get back  

I appreciate all the tips - I think I'm leaning toward #2 though... hmmm...


----------



## scottdg (Sep 7, 2007)

What type of photography do you specialize in?

Based on looks alone I like the second one but if you tell me you specialize in something other than portraits and weddings I might change my mind.


----------

